# Emotiva UPA-7 and my speakers



## 93ext (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Just wondering if the output of this amp would be safe in my little setup.

I have Paradigm speakers, all newer ( v5 and v6 )

Monitor 9 fronts, CC-290 center, titan surrounds and mini monitor surround rears.

Am I putting speakers into any danger with this amp? I don't listen to movies at ref level on my Yamaha RX-V1600, but usually around -40-30 depending on time of the day and other noise around me.

I should add, it's about equal movies, gaming and music.

Thank you


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Too much power is actually safer than too little. Pushing an underpowered amp too hard can create speaker damaging distortion.


----------



## 93ext (Feb 15, 2009)

XPA-5 on its way :yay2:


----------

